

AirBNB - the first question investors probably (should have) asked - hoodoof

If someone came to you asking for money/investment, with an idea like "we're going to help people to rent out their house to strangers", wouldn't your first question be "What about stealing and vandalism?".
======
Zakuzaa
They most probably _did_ ask.

